# Movie Plane Quiz



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2007)

So we like airplanes. And we like movies. So can you name the movie the following planes are from?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2007)

and a couple for the copter buffs.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 8, 2007)

Is the first one from 12 O'clock high? Ok never mind. I just downloaded some of the Pix and of course it ID's the photo.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay, I only got about half of them; does that count?

In order, the ones I know are:

The Great Waldo Pepper, circa 1975; Tora Tora Tora, circa 1960; The Great Escape, circa 1965; Foxfire, circa 1980; The Phoenix, circa 1960; Raiders Of The Lost Ark, circa 1980; Top Gun, circa 1985; Raiders Of The Lost Ark (again), circa 1980; Stealth, circa 2000; Airwolf (TV), circa 1985; Blue Thunder, circa 1980.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's one for you Niaco...

Stars this man, in a a sort of German version of the Great Escape. 





Made in 1970 and also has this aircraft at the end of the movie 'chasing' a U-Boat.





What's the Movie title?
Who is that actor?
What's the identity of the aircraft above?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2007)

The first pic Graeme had Rutger Hauer as the leader of the German prisoners? Used water hoses in the begining to quell a riot.
ahhh... The Mackenzie Breakout?

Doug the first is 12 O'clock.

and stupid computers....linked the names to the pics! kinda defeats the purpose, huh?

SoD, all correct except...no Waldo pepper. Another biplane movie.


----------



## renrich (Dec 8, 2007)

The first is 12 o clock high, I believe the second id from a movie I saw part of last night, Air Force with John Garfield, corny but interesting, the third, Blue Max


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2007)

yup!


----------



## otftch (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't have a pic,but how about the Bellanca from some of the old Airline movies.There was only one made and it was purchased by Hollywood just for movies.Looks like a DC-3 with a box tail ?
Ed


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 8, 2007)

The B-17 with one wheel up picture is I think from the Memphis Belle?

And is the Heinkel 111 flying one from BOB movie?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2007)

B-17 is not from memphis Belle but another famous movie.

And the Heinkel? Theres one on the ground pic # 4. The other I believe is a ju 88.


----------



## renrich (Dec 8, 2007)

I think i have seen all but one of the movies with the air planes but can't remember the names. Is the first helicopter from Red Dawn?


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 8, 2007)

First helicopter is Airwolf. Second Is Blue Thunder.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok, so what we have so far....

Pic # 1 - 12 O'Clock High (Doug)
Pic # 2 - Airforce (Renrich)
Pic # 3 - Blue Max (renrich)
Pic # 4 -
Pic # 5 -
Pic # 6 -
Pic # 7 - The Great Escape (SoD)
Pic # 8 -
Pic # 9 -
Pic # 10 - Firefox (SoD)
Pic # 11 -
Pic # 12 -
Pic # 13 - Flight of the Phoenix (SoD)
Pic # 14 - Raiders of the Lost Ark (SoD)
Pic # 15 - Top Gun (SoD)
Pic # 16 -
Pic # 17 -
Pic # 18 -
Pic # 19 - Raiders of the Lost Ark (SoD)
Pic # 20 - Stealth (SoD)

Copters
Pic # 1 - Airwolf (SoD + Messy)
Pic # 2 - Blue Thunder (SoD + Messy)

How about the others?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 8, 2007)

Enemy at the Gates the sniper movie at stalingrad


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pic #6 : Convoy PQ 17 ?


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pic #4 : Battle of Britain ?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2007)

# 4 is Battle of Britain (V2)
and
# 6 is Enemy at The Gates (Pbfoot)


----------



## renrich (Dec 8, 2007)

#5 Navy Wings? with Errol Flynn, #12 colorised Flying Tigers


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Chris !!! If you do a right click on the pic, then go to properties, it
gives the name of the movie !!!! But... you knew that, didn't you ?

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2007)

yeah, Charles, I figured that out after I posted! Damn!

And Ren, sorry to say but nope on both accounts.


----------



## renrich (Dec 8, 2007)

Drat!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 8, 2007)

Njaco said:


> The first pic Graeme had Rutger Hauer as the leader of the German prisoners? Used water hoses in the begining to quell a riot.
> ahhh... The Mackenzie Breakout?.



The Mckenzie Break.

The McKenzie Break - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Starred Brian Keith and Helmut Griem.

It was a Percival Proctor that 'buzzed' the escaping U-Boat in the final scenes.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2007)

Ren, you're gonna kill me for # 12!  

I was close Graeme. But I do say that its nice to sometimes stump the Master of Aircraft Identification!


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 8, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hey Chris !!! If you do a right click on the pic, then go to properties, it
> gives the name of the movie !!!! But... you knew that, didn't you ?
> 
> Charles



Hey Charles, you're getting slow in your old age. HA-HA!! Unfortunately I found that out yesterday when I went to copy some of the pics. NUTS!!!!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok if I add a pick?

Ok, here's some.


----------



## v2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Pic # 1: Flying Leathernecks

Pic # 2: Thunder Birds


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2007)

No 5 is Dive Bomber...I think? Errol Flynn... don't want to cheat to find out.


----------



## renrich (Dec 9, 2007)

#12, I never saw and what the heck is that thing sitting on a flight deck? It is quite a coincidence that I saw a part of Air Force on the boob tube the night before I saw your post. I had never seen the movie before and although corny it was unabashedly patriotic. Quite a contrast to our Hollywood today.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, since I fouled this up by naming the pics with the movie (so I wouldn't forget  ) I'll post the names. But I have a few more and when the pic name is changed I try again.

And Ren 

Pic # 1 - 12 O'Clock High (Doug)
Pic # 2 - Airforce (Renrich)
Pic # 3 - Blue Max (renrich)
Pic # 4 - Battle of Britain
Pic # 5 - Dive Bomber (Wayne Little)
Pic # 6 - Enemy At The Gates
Pic # 7 - The Great Escape (SoD)
Pic # 8 - In Which We Serve (_model by the great modeller Woodson_)
Pic # 9 - MacArthur
Pic # 10 - Firefox (SoD)
Pic # 11 - Murphy's War (_actual Grumman Duck used in movie at The AF Museum in Dayton, Ohio. Couldn't get an actual pic. But how many Ducks were used in the movies?_) 
Pic # 12 - Pearl Harbor (_there ya go Ren_  )
Pic # 13 - Flight of the Phoenix (SoD)
Pic # 14 - Raiders of the Lost Ark (SoD)
Pic # 15 - Top Gun (SoD)
Pic # 16 - Tora! Tora! Tora!
Pic # 17 - The War Lover
Pic # 18 - The War Lover (_tried to throw ya off with a double pic_!)
Pic # 19 - Raiders of the Lost Ark (SoD)
Pic # 20 - Stealth (SoD)

Copters
Pic # 1 - Airwolf (Messy)
Pic # 2 - Blue Thunder (Messy)


Now as soon as I get these others renamed I'll try again!


----------



## renrich (Dec 9, 2007)

I was going to say Murphy's War but there was no rescue on the side of the Grumman in the movie so I claim FOUL. That was a good movie.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2007)

Point to ren and I'll take the red card!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Now as soon as I get these others renamed I'll try again!



In the meantime Njaco, do you mind if we keep your thread alive?

Example...

What movie (released in 1992) did Rutan's ARES appear in as the 'secret' Me 263?
Also starred Louis Gossett Jr as 'Chappy' sinclair.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2007)

Iron Eagle II - yes?

Ok, How about this one? What movie?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2007)

I would guess, Chris, "30 Seconds Over Tokyo"...

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2007)

Them!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2007)

Wildcat! I thought no one would get that!!!!

Ok, maybe something harder.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Wildcat! I thought no one would get that!!!!


 One of my favourite "monster Movies"  



Njaco said:


> Ok, maybe something harder.



Dark Blue World?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, that picture is reversed on that shot, Njaco... Look at the N numbers.


----------



## magnocain (Dec 10, 2007)

Everyone should know this one beacause it is so easy.







I gave you 2 big hints.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2007)

Baa Baa Black sheep.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Wildcat I bought 'Them' at EZYDVD in the City the other day for 2.95.... classic old flick!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2007)

Wayne Little said:


> Hey Wildcat I bought 'Them' at EZYDVD in the City the other day for 2.95.... classic old flick!



Yeah, I also have the DVD Wayne, cool movie with one of the best transfers I've seen for a B&W movie on DVD.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2007)

2 points to Wildcat, AGAIN!  

Yeah, the pic is reversed,didn't notice that. Also check the 'D'.

OK, maybe a trickier one?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 10, 2007)

Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Apocalypse Now.



Exactly what I was about to say when I saw that pic.


----------



## renrich (Dec 10, 2007)

I was going to say the picture was reversed because the drop down door is on the wrong side.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2007)

> evangilder.. Apocalypse Now.





> Gnomey...Exactly what I was about to say when I saw that pic.



Nope, told you it was tricky. Look closely at the pic. Might be a clue.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

I must protest . . . . I don't want to steal anybody's thunder, but I mentioned the names of the helicopters in my post, which was only the fourth post in this thread, yet the credit was given to Messy. Could we both get a half a credit, maybe?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Apocalypse Now.



Yes, the famous "Ride Of The Valkyries" scene.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2007)

We were soldiers?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2007)

sorry, SoD, I must have missed it.  

Wildcat, you're not allowed to play anymore! Yes, We Were Soldiers.  

Ok, maybe an even harder one.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 10, 2007)

Johnaton Livinston Seagull


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2007)

North By Northwest.

Sorry couldn't help myself!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Njaco said:


> sorry, SoD, I must have missed it.



No worries; I'd still be willing to share the credit.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2007)

Wild#@*//^%*!. Cat!!!!

alright.....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2007)

.... and I'm stumped! You got me.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2007)

wait until I reveal and you'll go "douhh!"


----------



## Graeme (Dec 11, 2007)

Two possibilities?

A James Bond flick where the villainous 'Jaws' character ends up fighting him outside the plane. Moonraker?

Or, from It's a Mad Mad Mad World of 1963? where the Beech flies through the Billboard sign? 

(From earlier Njaco, It was Iron Eagle III, but who cares, all three were shockers!)


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2007)

At first I thought it was from Con Air, when they put the tracking device or whatever it was into (I think) the old Beech. However that shot looks like it came from an older movie..


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2007)

Right through the billborad to Gilligan's Island (bad reference)! Graeme got it! 'Its a Mad, Mad, Mad, world"

"and now for something completely different...."


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2007)

The Aviator.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

what plane is that ?
the plane i mean....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2007)

Hughes H-1 Racer --> Aviator Howard Hughes H-1 Racer Replica
Hughes H-1 Racer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep. The photo was taken August 2, 2002 by Dennis Parker over Cottage Grove Oregon. The H1 replica is being flown by it's owner, Jim Wright.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

Thought I could get one by you Gilder but.... 

Next might be too easy..


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 12, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Yep. The photo was taken August 2, 2002 by Dennis Parker over Cottage Grove Oregon. The H1 replica is being flown by it's owner, Jim Wright.



. . . which crashed a few years later (I don't remember if Jim survived or not).


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Thought I could get one by you Gilder but....
> 
> Next might be too easy..



Von Ryan's Express?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

Bingo! I'm trying to make it interesting.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

The one above with the harrier is from "True Lies"

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2007)

You got it Charles!

And...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm guessing, "The War Lover" ??

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2007)

With a fuselage code of DF+A, I am guessing Memphis Belle.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup finally with the Belle.

probably too easy.....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2007)

Bridges of Toko Ri ???

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think I have seen that one.

and V2 you were right on both counts!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2007)

Charles, you got it. Bridges At Toko Ri.

Soundbreaker, # 3 "Empire of the Sun"?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2007)

and a crazy guess but....

#4 - The Right Stuff?

#7 - The Lost World?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 15, 2007)

Nope.

They are kind of odd I guess.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2007)

Is #1 Jet Pilot ? (John Wayne)

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2007)

how about this...........


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 19, 2007)

Courage Under Fire?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 19, 2007)

CC you're right!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

and Wildcat, you're right!

and now....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

Die Hard 4.0


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2007)

#2 for Wildcat. And..........


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2008)

Thought I would bring this thread alive again. It was fun.

What movies are these? Might be too easy.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 11, 2008)

I like this thread too!
#1- Battle of Britain
#2- The dam busters
#3- Where eagles dare
#4- Mosquito squadron
#5- A bridge too far.
BTW is the biplane shot from Flyboys?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 11, 2008)

you beat me to #2 wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 11, 2008)

Njaco, how do you get your sceen shots mate? I'd like to contribute some of my own.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 11, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> I like this thread too!



Of course you do Andy, because you're bloody good at it! Tell me, how many aviation related DVDs do you own?  



Wildcat said:


> BTW is the biplane shot from Flyboys?



The Blue Max?



Wildcat said:


> Njaco, how do you get your sceen shots mate? I'd like to contribute some of my own.



Good question! Can you somehow upload a paused image from YouTube?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

Wildcat, you got them all right!!

Graeme, yes you can but it takes alittle work. In fact almost all those images came from YouTube. This is how I do it:

While viewing something on your monitor, when an image or pic that you want is on, press the "Print Screen" button at the top of your keyboard - mine is at the end of the "F" keys. This places a pic of what is on the screen to a clipboard.

I then open a graphics program (I use "Paint" that comes with my PC and I think most PCs) and select "New" for a blank page.

Then I select "Paste" from the edit and the whole screen shot is pasted onto the blank page.

I then cut/crop what I want, select a "new" blank page and paste.

The "Paint" program usually only saves in Bitmap, which can be huge, so I then go to another graphics program (I use Ifranview) and save as a .jpg or clean it up - whatever. and waabamm!! I have a screen shot.

Its not so bad when you get the hang of it.

Now I got to find more movies. I think if your PC also plays movies you can do the same thing without going to YouTube.


ok, some more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Fourth one...Von Ryan's Express? 

The others not sure... yet? 

Jeez, the other lot rattled 'em all off straight away!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2008)

30 seconds over Tokyo
great santini


----------



## Graeme (Jun 11, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Graeme, yes you can but it takes alittle work. In fact almost all those images came from YouTube. This is how I do it:



Thanks Chris, I'll give it try!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

The first one is "Thirty Seconds..." (Cosimo)

and the 4th one is "Von Ryan..." (Wayne)

#2 and #3 might be pretty hard. Although #2 you might bop yourself in the head when I tell ya!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Njaco. I'm not sure about the remaining pics so I take a stab at....
#2- One of the Iron Eagles
#3- Castle Keep
#5- A wing and a prayer

Could be way off here...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Only one you missed was #2 - pretty good. Like I said you'll hit yourself when you figure it out.

Hint: Its not an aviation or war movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

The Phantom shot looks like one from a Magnum PI episode I saw a while back....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Its not a TV show.

Hint: Flashing red lights can bring on epilepsy.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

No takers on #2 yet?

Ok heres afew more to play with:


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2008)

That Phantom one has me stumped.. For the others I'll say - 
#1 - Divebomber
#3 - Tobruk
#5 - Them ?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2008)

Wildcat, your burning through them! #3 I'll give you as "Tobruk". I clipped it from "Raid on Rommel" but those films are the same with the SAME FOOTAGE! Just cut in Richard Burton instead of Rock Hudson.

Another hint for #2 from above:

"Jeremy! These are biological *warfare* maps!"


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Wildcat, your burning through them! #3 I'll give you as "Tobruk". I clipped it from "Raid on Rommel" but those films are the same with the SAME FOOTAGE! Just cut in Richard Burton instead of Rock Hudson.



Aye, but Tobruk came first  I can't stand seeing the same footage used in another movie, sheer lazyness by the Director, which in the case of Raid on Rommel was Henry Hathaway- who should've know better. 

#2 -The Andromeda Strain  Google is my friend!!
BTW that B-29 shot, is that from the Bamboo Blonde?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

good stuff wildcat! picked out 1,3 and 5 as well at first look! don't know the others though?

Could 4 be...Above and Beyond?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, here's some from me...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Cr*p, they don't even look familiar??


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2008)

"Andromeda Strain" is correct! But the B-29 shot is from a famous movie but any hint would give it away. I'll have to think about what.

That last one looks familiar Wildcat, but can't place it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2008)

Patton. Don't know the other two though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Bugger, finally figured one out and Matt beat me to it!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2008)

That B-29 shot still has me buggered Chris. Matt is correct with Patton!
#1 - See's a reluctant US Navy type being transported to a combat unit.
#2 - Blue eyes strikes in the CBI.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2008)

Wildcat, been trying to think of a hint that wouldn't give it all away. Closest I can think of is:

A famous Air Force pilot made a cameo in the film. Google that! 

How about my Dakota pic? Any guesses?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like a 50s movie... Was that the B-36 flick of whose name escapes me where they crash in Alaska/Canada?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Wildcat, been trying to think of a hint that wouldn't give it all away. Closest I can think of is:
> 
> A famous Air Force pilot made a cameo in the film. Google that!


Jeez, these are tough! Are we talking about James Stewart?



Njaco said:


> How about my Dakota pic? Any guesses?


I was thinking along the lines of a 50's monster movie or possibly "Island in the sky" with the Duke.
In other words I have no freakin idea!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, I have to get tough. "Island in the Sky" is it!!!!

Back to the 29; Movie was made after 1970.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2008)

I give up on that B-29 shot Njaco, I haven't got a clue mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

Agree with you there Andy, got me stumped too!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2008)

I guess if you're gonna play the Movie Plane Quiz, you have to have "The Right Stuff"! 

Thats alright, I can't figure out the ones you posted.

Heres a couple more:


----------



## magnocain (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a backwards question. In Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, Indiana it attacked by 2 German fighters.









What are they? They look like early bf109's, but not really. Are they just made-up generic fighters?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I guess if you're gonna play the Movie Plane Quiz, you have to have "The Right Stuff"!
> 
> Thats alright, I can't figure out the ones you posted.
> 
> Heres a couple more:



I had a feeling it was that movie, the B&W shot is what put me off.
For your new ones
#1- Battle of Britain
#2- The Dam busters
#3- Mosquito squadron (You already posted these one  )
#4- The one that got away
#5- Murphy's war


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2008)

Good work Wildcat! picked the first 3 had to think about the fourth, would never have got the last one...

...and The one that got a way is a favourite too!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Wayne, if you ever get a chance, watch "Murphy's War". The scene where the Duck takes off from the water is fantastic. The movie is pretty good.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Wayne, if you ever get a chance, watch "Murphy's War". The scene where the Duck takes off from the water is fantastic. The movie is pretty good.



Agreed, I love the flying scenes in this movie. Grab a copy Wayne, you'll find the DVD is very cheap.
Anyone have any more luck with the other two I posted?


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Jun 17, 2008)

Magnocain, they appear to be some sort of trainer, not even German. I looked it up and they're Pilatus P-2, Swiss planes.

Also, in the previous page, the Japanese plane with the explosion in front, is that a Seversky P-35?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2008)

Wildcat: Is #2 "None But The Brave" ???

Charles


----------



## HRM OKeefe (Jun 17, 2008)

yes


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

Wildcat and Mag, you both have me stumped.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Wayne, if you ever get a chance, watch "Murphy's War". The scene where the Duck takes off from the water is fantastic. The movie is pretty good.





Wildcat said:


> Agreed, I love the flying scenes in this movie. Grab a copy Wayne, you'll find the DVD is very cheap.
> Anyone have any more luck with the other two I posted?



Will keep a lookout for it, thanks Guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Wildcat: Is #2 "None But The Brave" ???
> 
> Charles



Sorry Charles but no.
#1 was "Too late the hero" fantastic film 
#2 was "Never so few" with Frank Sinatra, Steve McQueen and Charles Bronson in early roles.

Here's three more to get your brains ticking..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2008)

1# The dambusters? Hmm.. not sure on the other 2??

3# the Wild Geese comes to mind.

Too late the hero, agree great movie haven't seen it in a while...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought #1 might be a "colorized" Dambusters shot, since the movie was filmed in B&W.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it is,too, TO.

#2 has a weird camo on the tail.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope not a colourised shot from the dam busters. Some hints - 
#1 - A seqeul to a very famous war film.
#2 - About a famous man.
#3 - Wayne was close, similar film genre.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll take a shot.....

#1 "Force 10 From Navarone"?
#2 "Patton" ?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'll take a shot.....
> 
> #1 "Force 10 From Navarone"?



Bingo!



Njaco said:


> #2 "Patton" ?



Nope


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok I'm stumped, more hints, please!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah, me too.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry I forgot 
#2 - Hmm, when I can think of a hint I shall return.
#3 - A group of war dogs are sent on a mission to Africa.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

#3 Dogs of War...


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2008)

Correct!!  Great movie.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2008)

Haven't played this much past several weeks...here's one though - might be too easy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

The Red Tail would indicate, Tuskegee Airmen.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2008)

ahhh but what movie?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay you sh*ts... time for some answers...?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright, alright!!

Thats from "Hart's War" with Bruce Willis. Gotta find some more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Cr*p...only seen that one once, a long long time ago....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> sorry I forgot
> #2 - Hmm, when I can think of a hint I shall return.
> .



C'mon Andy.........hint?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2008)

LMAO The hint was in the hint. The movie is MacArthur, hence the "I shall return" line. Damn I'm good!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

You sh*t..........Now you sound like my brother!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats a good thing right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmm....I will have to think about that! 

...he can be a loud pain in the butt!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

He's worse than me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

That is most likely.....

my brother is a FIGJAM man....


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2008)

LMAO! I haven't yeard the old FIGJAM term used in years!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2008)

What is it? Can it be repeated here? 

ok, here is a rather tough one.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2008)

FIGJAM= F**k I'm good, just ask me. 
Is that P-40 shot from 1941?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2008)

*%__*%$#@T WILDCAT!!! I gotta find a harder one!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2008)

He's quick on the draw NJ!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2008)

and....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 31, 2008)

Catch-22?

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2008)

Man, that was quick again! Thats it!!

Maybe a harder one.......


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2008)

Now that is tough! Taking a stab in the dark here but is it "I wanted wings" ??


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2008)

Three guesses *Battle of Britain* looks like Duxford airfield behind the Heinkel and *Murphys War* Grumman Duck. James Garner (the scrounger) and Donald Pleasence (the forger) just about to nick a light aircraft and make for the alps in *The Great Escape *
oh a last one. second from last Pat Roach about to mix it with Harrison Ford before attempting to stop an airscrew with his teeth in *Raiders of the lost Arc*


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry Wildcat, no. I think this one is difficult.

Track, correct on all 3!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Chris: Is that from "Dive Bomber" ? I think Errol Flynn played the part of 
flight surgeon...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope but the movie was made during the war.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2008)

Aerial gunner?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2008)

August 2 2008

From: The International Movie Quiz Consortium

We hereby order that the forum member known as "Wildcat" hereby cease and desist with any and all replies to queries or questions of a film aviation theme. Its not fair to the other poor rubes trying to guess looking at their 9 inch screens and hoping for at least a small triumph in their quest for Movie Aircraft knowledge!


----------



## pattle (Aug 4, 2013)

Can anyone answer me two questions?
1) Was the airborne P38 at the start of Von Ryan's express a real plane or a model, I am pretty sure this P38 was wearing two tone desert camouflage similar to that of the RAF only darker? I have somewhere a picture postcard of a P38 wearing this desert camouflage, was this a genuine paint scheme or a fictional one as I have never been able to find any record of P38's wearing desert camouflage. 
2) I remember watching either a movie or tv programme where 2 or 3 B25's are used by a rancher to bomb his neighbour with animal dung, has anyone any idea what this film or programme was please? 

These are two of lives mysteries for me and I would be grateful if anyone could help solve them.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2013)

2) Pretty sure it's from one of the "Smokey and the bandit" movies, probably the second one.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2013)

As for your firsy question, I believe that was fake...especially since the smoke was coming from the cockpit and no-where near the engines!


----------



## pattle (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you both, I have just googled Smokey and the Bandit II and three B25's apparently appeared in the opening scenes and bombed some poor fellow with poo, two Avengers were then used to retaliate. Unfortunately this clip is not on youtube so I shall have to watch this movie again sometime. 
I haven't seen Von Ryan's express in years, I will have to have a look at it again sometime.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2013)

You have to watch Smokey and the Bandit II? Even as much as I loved the first film and WW2 airplanes, I pity you.

I've asked this before, but have forgotten. What was the television show wherein a P-40 was shot down in the African desert, could not fly and was chased by a german tank crew taxiing the whole time. I remember the premise as a kid and even then thought it was silly. Must have been a desert rats or other cheesey sitcom right?


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Death Race. 1973


----------



## pattle (Aug 6, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You have to watch Smokey and the Bandit II? Even as much as I loved the first film and WW2 airplanes, I pity you.
> 
> I've asked this before, but have forgotten. What was the television show wherein a P-40 was shot down in the African desert, could not fly and was chased by a german tank crew taxiing the whole time. I remember the premise as a kid and even then thought it was silly. Must have been a desert rats or other cheesey sitcom right?



It has been so long since I watched Smokey and the Bandit 2 that I can't remember what it is like. Seventies and eighties comedies often turn out to be lost gems though as back then things were less politically correct and inhibited.
I remember the P40 scene you speak of but I can't remember what it was from though, I have a feeling the P40 landed to pick someone up and that this person jumped on the wing. There was a show called Tales of the Golden Monkey that featured a P40, don't think it was that though.


----------



## pattle (Aug 6, 2013)

syscom3 said:


> Death Race. 1973


Yes it was Death Race, I thought you meant Death Race 2000 with Stalone and Carradine at first, which had me confused. Death Race with Doug McClure the classic actor from The Land That Time Forgot!


----------



## rochie (Aug 6, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You have to watch Smokey and the Bandit II? Even as much as I loved the first film and WW2 airplanes, I pity you.
> 
> I've asked this before, but have forgotten. What was the television show wherein a P-40 was shot down in the African desert, could not fly and was chased by a german tank crew taxiing the whole time. I remember the premise as a kid and even then thought it was silly. Must have been a desert rats or other cheesey sitcom right?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SbCK9ksA2o_

here you go Matt.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, been a long time for this thread so....

What movie is this from?

.


----------



## pattle (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it the film where a DC3 is shot down by a P51 at the start of the movie, I don't remember the name of the film but it was some kind of crime or espionage film from about 1970.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm thinking it from a James Bond movie ?.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 7, 2013)

Die another day ?...its got P Brosnan in it ?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

Geedee said:


> Die another day ?...its got P Brosnan in it ?



Nope. You will be surprised....................


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2013)

crap. I thought this would be a more active thread than it is. 


The movie with the DC-3 is a Jame Bond movie but its........"Quantum of Solace".


ok, maybe this one?

.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2013)

Firefox.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2013)

Ice Station Zebra


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2013)

evangilder said:


> Ice Station Zebra



I concurr.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2013)

yup, das it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeez, even I picked that one...


----------

